# Sublimation: small black dots...lint?



## rachel50978

Hi Everyone,

We have been running into an issue with what seems to be lint leaving tiny black spots on our shirts after sublimating. We have tried lint rolling the shirts before pressing and this (sometimes) helps minimally, but the dots still appear - just less of them. Anyone else have this problem? Any solutions you have found?

Thanks so much for any feedback you may have!

Rachel


----------



## LEO

In my experience, lint has always produced light blue spots.
Black dots has usually been 'pizza wheel' marks....
LEO


----------



## rachel50978

thanks for the reply, LEO.
what are 'pizza wheel' marks?


----------



## LEO

the marks left sometimes by the 'pizza wheels' which advance the paper on an Epson printer.
For me it usually happens with the black ink... maybe because it's the slowest to dry (?)
On the older Epsons: I look to see which are marking the transfer and remove them.
If you 'search' for 'pizza wheels' here on Forum...I'm sure you'll find alot of discussion on them.
LEO


----------



## rachel50978

thanks for the info LEO.
i am trying to post a pic, but i can't figure out how to.


----------



## tippy

How to post an image - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html

Are the spots always on the same part of the image? Maybe it's time for a head cleaning. Your printer might be spitting out tiny spots of ink that are hard to see on the paper.


----------



## akar

If the spots are dyed in then they must be ink. Like Tippy said, try a head cleaning. Otherwise, your black nozzle may be "leaking" micro spray.


----------



## pmzirkle

I had a similar issue last year.
A new Ricoh printer made the problem go away.


----------



## headfirst

You didn't mention what shirt you're using. I had something similar happen at our shop with blue dots on a particular new garment. My team knew to check for lint and the dots still appeared. I went in an pressed one with out the transfer and guess what, the dots appeared. After a couple of calls to the manufacturer of the shirt I found out that the fabric had been treated with an odor control process (i.e., "moisture wicking & odor control") that when heated to ~400F turned in to blue marks.

Not everything that looks like it might work for sublimation will.


----------



## uncletee

all great posts, If they don't work, make sure your artwork is dot free! simple things. good luck uncletee.


----------



## headfirst

uncletee said:


> all great posts, If they don't work, make sure your artwork is dot free! simple things. good luck uncletee.


I'll second that suggestion. Zoom in, invert, adjust levels and look for anything weird in the unprinted area of the image.


----------



## rachel50978

thanks everyone! the dots aren't on the art...the even appear where the paper doesn't even reach.
they are in the shape of little lint pieces. i can post a pic if someone helps me learn how LOL i looked at the tutorial on how to post pics on here, but i don't seem to have a "manage attachments" option. 

thanks for the help such a newb here!!


----------



## skateinvaders

How Hot did you set your Transfer Machine 
and How many seconds for Pressing? 
I guess 
either the small spots appear because the machine is to hot or you press to long 
or it s some kind of dust which is all ready on the Shirts but you did not remove it properly with your Lint roller or the Dust is attracted to the Shirt because its electrostatical charged


----------



## crbierman

Has anyone had any luck getting the blue lint dots out of the pressed shirt? We have tried bleach, acetone, and white fabric markers with no luck. Thanks


----------



## Isaac11

Try to wash all the shirts before sublimate like Headfirst say it's something with treatement


----------

